# Mac OsX, fichiers Unix and Co



## macErmite (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,


Je viens de télécharger un logiciel et celui-ci à des fichiers pour Unix  

C'est malin, car je ne sais pas comment faire !

une idée ?

(je suis sous mac os X)


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2006)

macErmite a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je viens de télécharger un logiciel et celui-ci à des fichiers pour Unix
> ...


pour qu'on arrive &#224; comprendre de quoi tu parle, tu peux nous dire quel logiciel et expliquer ce que tu appelles des fichiers unix.


Sinon on va avoir du mal a t'aider


----------



## macErmite (30 Septembre 2006)

Oui en effet.

C'est un logiciel téléchargé sur le net à cette adresse :

http://www.lambdares.com/downloads/index.phtml (version oslo edu)





Cela va t il vous aider ?


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2006)

C'est une application Linux X86, elle ne fonctionnera pas sur Mac OSX. Si tu as un Mac/X86 il ne te reste plus qu'à utiliser Bootcamp pour installer Linux ou Windows.
C'est quand même écrit noir sur blanc sur la page que tu as mis en lien.


----------



## tatouille (1 Octobre 2006)

macErmite a dit:


> Oui en effet.
> 
> C'est un logiciel t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; sur le net &#224; cette adresse :
> 
> ...



je pense que tu devrais leur demander quand vont-ils sortir une version OS X
sans openMotif bien sur

**************
&#231;a utilise http://www.terathon.com/c4engine
avec la merde qu'ils font ils aurait juste utiliser opengl
... un moteur 3d de texture pour faire des pauvres shemas d&#233;gueux
***************************

ou rechercher une appli equivalente ouverte


----------

